
Show HN: Hadlock – X window manager written in rust - AdaShoelace
https://github.com/AdaShoelace/hadlock
======
RMPR
This is actually pretty good, do you plan to support wayland ?

~~~
AdaShoelace
For now I focus on getting it as complete as possible for X. I'll consider
wayland support more in the near future.

